# Best All Weather Autoloader?



## Remmi_&amp;_I

What is the best all weather autoloader? First, I will admit I don't clean my gun as often as I should. I probably clean it every 3 weeks or so. My problem is that my gun will not cycle in cold weather unless I take it apart and thoroughly clean it the night before. I am wondering if their is a gun that can be cleaned every 3-4 weeks and still cycle rather flawlessly?

My only problem is that I "hunt" with my guns. They get beat up, scratched, etc... so I don't want to have to spend thousands for gun that may only last me 5 years because of the amount and type of use it gets. Also, I can't see myself ever shooting a black or camo gun. I just love the look of the wooden butt and stock!


----------



## rickygdogg

get the winchester x2. I have had mine for 2 years now (the green head colored one)


----------



## drjongy

Remmi,

Guns that don't have these types of problems are expensive because they don't have these types of problems. :lol:

Go with the Benelli and just get it over with. Cycles when dirty, forzen...doesn't really matter--and it cycles so fast you will be getting your limit of roosters in half the time!

I have the wood model and I don't baby it. Doesn't matter if the gun has a few scratches on it, you're paying for performance, which will last you a lifetime from this gun.

If I were going by cosmetics I wouldn't have a Benelli...I think they're kind of ugly.

:beer:

PS: Put a picture of your dog in the photo album...I read so many posts about Remmi I want to see what she looks like!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Thanks for the advice. I think I have always known the correct answer was benelli, but I wanted to know before I cut the check. I will see if I can't get some pics of Remmi posted when I go home for lunch. I just loaded some onto my home pc this weekend!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I have an X2 and went ALL fall with out cleaning it until the last time I hunted and that was Mid DEC. And I dont take care of my waterfowling guns either. :wink:


----------



## backhome

I got a Berreta AL391 Urika this past season. I had it out late in the pheasant season when it was very cold, sleeting, snowing, etc...and it cycled perfectly. I observed Benellis in these same conditions, and they performed well also.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Thanks for the replies. I will be making my purchase as soon as I find out how much this wedding is going to cost me!


----------



## DuckBuster

Remmi- Take it from me, get the gun BEFORE you get married... that way she can't allocate that hunting money to the new curtains/new china/new bedroom set fund!

By the way, I've gotta go with the Extrema. I beat the heck out of mine and have not had a problem yet. That being said, I don't think they make a wood stock for it though.

Chad


----------



## Bigdog

Never had any problems with cold weather using 1100's, 11-87's or 391's.
After shooting the Remington's for 20 years I have really taken a liking to the 391's though.


----------



## hoagie

Whatever you do, don't buy a Gold Hunter. Its only purpose in life is to hold up barbed wire fence.


----------



## zaconb

I have the SBEII, Extrema, and Gold Hunter 10ga. Never had a problem with the SBEII or Extrema, it's a sure bet that I will lose one hunt a year due to problems with the Gold.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

I shoot coyotes from an airplane. It gets really really cold sometimes. For 3 years i have used the sbe, almost 4000 rounds thru it and have never misfired. All 3 inch shells , and they DO cycle better. Also, it is a very clean environment to hunt in.(no mud, dust, etc.) The gun just doesn't get dirty. Some of this is because of modern clean burning powder, but the gun is so simply designed, it really just does not get dirty, and it never fails.


----------



## sansdetour

For me only 2 gun make the job at any ****y situation you can found!!!
Binelli gun never let you down !!! but it's expensive!!! I have the new
super black eagle 2 and i can tell you , be shure about it!!!! 
it's the best shotgun money can buy!!!
For my second choice Beretta make it good , but gas autoloder have more
mooving parts and it have to be clean to work well, but recoil is less then inertia autoloder like Benelli. But if you can handle the new confort tech 
black eagle 2 or the M2 field from Binelli you get the best of what the technologie bring to you !!! no freeze up , and it eats cheep target load
to hard 3.5 in magnum !!! no problem at all!!! I shoot 400 round last
year in my sportclay club and it never jam whinter like summer!!!
the best autoloder money can buy BINELLI SBE2 !!!


----------



## strand

Remmi, I sent you a PM if you are interested in a new gun.


----------



## IAHunter

I know I'll probably have people chastising me for this, but....I have the Stoeger M 2000. Have hunted with it 4-5 days every week of the Iowa pheasant season. Waterways, small and large CRP fields, sloughs, and sitting in the field for ducks and geese. The weather has been from the 60's down to sigle digits. Never had a problem. I know it is a cheaper built gun and you get what you pay for (actually, I won it at a Pheasants Forever banquet) but I really like how this gun handles and how it has handled all the shtuff I've thrown at it. Just my experience to throw out there for you. Oh, I should also say that I'm usually a Remington fan, this is my first non-Remington shotgun and my first auto.

IaHunter


----------



## Brett Beinke

I agree with GB3. The X2 is very solid and dependable.


----------



## neonmoon

Stoeger 2000 all the way! Very reliable and rugged and has the Benelli inertia recoil system. For $329 at Dicks Sporting Goods you won't get all upset when you scratch the stock. The gun was made for field use. Now for a wonderful combination of price and performance you could look at the Franchi 912. Gorgeous shotgun but it is gas operated and needs to be cleaned every now and then. I am not much into the Brownings or Winchesters although I do have two Remington 870 pumps which are indestructable. I lean toward the imports in guns and trucks. Been driving Toyotas all my life.


----------

